# Breeding Pair Question



## dragonjp3 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have adopted 2 pigeons from my friend about 4 days ago. Now the female is laying on an egg. I also have chickens as pets, and since these are homing I have them in a fairly big care for a couple of Weeks. The cage is open on all sides like a big dig kennel, I am afraid when the baby hatches it will fall out. Also should there be special food in there for the baby when it hatches? What should I do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dragonjp3 said:


> I have adopted 2 pigeons from my friend about 4 days ago. Now the female is laying on an egg. I also have chickens as pets, and since these are homing I have them in a fairly big care for a couple of Weeks. The cage is open on all sides like a big dig kennel, I am afraid when the baby hatches it will fall out. Also should there be special food in there for the baby when it hatches? What should I do?


a picture of you set up will help to determine what is safe.

homing pigeons that are adults will fly back to their previouse home. so the adults can not be let out.. the young from this pair will call your place home.

the hen should lay another egg about 48 hours after the first one.

the hatchlings are fed by the parent birds which should have pigeon grain mix in with them at all times, unless they are outside and mice can get in the cage.. if so pick the food up at night..and then you would need to keep them in something that mice can not get into.


----------



## dragonjp3 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Picture of my coop*

This is the temporary pigeon cage above my nesting boxes. Is this sage our should I have some sides on it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because this is in a loft and the pair are secure in the cage..I think they will be fine.. looks good..and the nest boxes under it are really cool too. 

BUT, housing chickens and pigeons is not recommended because of disease transfer.. chickens can harbor things that can make pigeons sick and the chickens can drop their droppings in that cage if they sat on it. also chickens will peck and kill young pigeons.


----------



## dragonjp3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks this helps a lot. These are my first pigeons and hopefully I will have plenty more.


----------

